# BoardSMITH Walnut KKF Birthday Board



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 15, 2012)

I am one of the winners of a discounted black walnut board, courtesy of "The Chairman of the Boards" David Smith, donated in honor KKF's first birthday. I actually purchased it as a gift for my mother, who is entering the home stretch of a long overdue kitchen remodel. What can I say that hasn't been said before? RobinW beat me to the punch with his "birthday board" review, calling his maple board "stunning and flawless." This one is no different. When I showed it to my mother, she was so pleased with it she said she will leave it out all the time instead of hiding it away in a cupboard somewhere. High praise. I will post a few pictures here, but I'm afraid the gloomy weather and my poor skills/equipment don't do the beauty of the board justice.














Thanks again David!


----------



## RobinW (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks gorgeous
Your mum should be pleased for a long time !


----------



## gentlecook (Mar 20, 2012)

butter brot


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 20, 2012)

Very nice. Congratulations!


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Mar 21, 2012)

I have one just like it and know how you feel...his work IS flawless and the natural beauty of the walnut just screams in my face every time I use it. Congrats!


----------

